# The camo works!!!!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I thought we were gonna absolutely set them on fire tonight. Fired the lights off went a 100yds and popped the first one. While I trying to FB it had to drop my phone to stick the 21" and Ron stepped over me to get then one. Stuck 8 in 100yds. Ended the night with 10 smallest being 17". Best average in a year.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Someone explain to me why my pics post upside down?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

If your using an Iphone I read that when you hold it sideways to take a pic it comes out upside down on here when you post it.

I just came in myself, we managed 4, nothing to brag about in size either. What bay are you gigging? I was near destin tonight.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't think it would be that good with Low tide at 11:30ish.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

great news. hopefully this year is looking a lot better than last year.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG RB 
A least we know there's some fish showing up. Now if this next Monsoon doesn't flush them back out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta stick a few!!!


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

here ya go. nice report. thanks. i gotta get out there!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish I need to get some time when I'm not wore out.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

You guys that gig, know there are certain "understood" rules. Here is a reminder, in the "Rules of Gigging"
Rule#122: "when gigging with a friend, and the friend is posting a picture of his fish on face book, it is perfectly legal to keep silent, reach across, and stick a big flounder that is on the friends side of the boat. Make sure not to yell or startle said friend, so as not to cause him to drop his phone in the water. 
Rule#116: "when gigging with a friend, in an area proven to hold several large flounder, and said friend is on his knees adjusting the trolling motor, and using foul language, it is legal to silently pull forward with your gig pole (poling) forward during the repair process, and stab fish on either side of the boat. Know that this may cause further cussing, and threats to be pushed off the boat."
I had soo much fun.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Capt Ron, I believe you have 150w on your rig, how do they compare to Lope's 400's?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice flatties!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Drift fisher: oh boy, pandoras box is opening again. Here is my two cents. Im not passing judgement, nor will I make fun of someone elses setup.
I like Bobbys lights. they are great. Same setup Terry uses: three 400 watt HPS. They put out a buttload of light. I don't like em enough to go buy a set. For my purpose, I have plenty of light with my 4 150s. Mine work fine. I don't like the LED setup as much as mine. Ive seen em. Now, next year, I might look at em and weigh out if I wanna swap or not. 
Bobbys lights vs my setup: Bobby and I deer hunted this year. Don't laugh, but I like to shoot a 243. I killed a nice buck. Next morning, Bobby sat same stand, and shot a nice buck, but was hunting with a 300 mag. Same thing. If it works for you, do it. 
My setup has my Honda just above an idle. Bobbys setup, the generator is a humpin it. BUT, he has a bit more light. What ever weighs out best for you is how you should go. I would go with 400 before the LEDs. Just my opinion. But, just one guys opinion. Long post, but hope it helps. My 14 foot meat boat has 4 halogens on it. It works. Not near as well in muddy water, but it does the job. Hope this helps. Like Ive said before: cast some light of some sort and get out there and stick something. Ive done well with cake pan setups. I still have two of those 12 volt sea striker light setups that have never been in the water. They work.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Capt. I guess I should have called you instead. I started with the 12v starfires, Then I found an old loud honda genny and use halos now, and a few weeks ago I was able to buy a Ryobi inverter genny. So now I'm on the hunt for better/ brighter light. Unless I could find some used 400's I won't be able to afford them. I'm going to have to buy the 150's one at a time, 90 bucks is hard to part with, let alone 360$ at one time. I think I'd like the 150's better anyway, I run one light on the right of my boat and 3 on the left. I like to keep the bank on my left and my trolling motor is just right of center on the boat also. 

Now it seems I need to camo my boat also....


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Drift if you get the 6x9and add Caps you'll have about 60 bucks (I think) a light.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I was just on econolite and 4 of the 9x9 high power factor lights are $274 shipped. From what I understand the lights with caps just start faster than ones without right?


----------



## FishStyx (Apr 6, 2014)

I live over in perdido key. Where is a good place to gig flounder. Kinda new to the area. Thanks.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I was just on econolite and 4 of the 9x9 high power factor lights are $274 shipped. From what I understand the lights with caps just start faster than ones without right?


You can add caps to the 6x9 for about 15 bucks each


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.e-conolight.com/shop-by-product/floods/small-floodlights/e-hc1h151z.html

The 6x9s are only $45.90 each and I think they come with caps. That's the ones I ordered a couple months ago and love them. 
4-lights+4 spare bulbs+shipping I think was just over $200.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

TRG said:


> http://www.e-conolight.com/shop-by-product/floods/small-floodlights/e-hc1h151z.html
> 
> The 6x9s are only $45.90 each and I think they come with caps. That's the ones I ordered a couple months ago and love them.
> 4-lights+4 spare bulbs+shipping I think was just over $200.


TRG
6x9s don't come with caps


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Guess I just assumed they did. I start all 4 lights at the same time and can't tell they pull anymore on startup, my gen runs just above idle all night long, all night.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I wanna put an amp meter on your lights with "caps". Please! I amped my old lights and they drew 3.2a and my 400's draw 3.7. Someone please tell me how a cap redefines the laws of physics and generates free energy


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't understand it myself. When I ordered mine, I got them with capacitors. HPF is what xshark said to do. They were more per light. I don't know if they draw less amperage at startup, all the time, or what. I just did what the majority on here said to do. Don't have stats or readings. Kinda like painting the inside of the fixtures white. Majority said it was better, so I followed suit. End result, stats aside: my lights work great, couldn't tell you if these two mods do any good or not.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I wanna put an amp meter on your lights with "caps". Please! I amped my old lights and they drew 3.2a and my 400's draw 3.7. Someone please tell me how a cap redefines the laws of physics and generates free energy


 
It's Magic :shifty:

Maybe someone with more learnings than us will explain:wacko: or you could just Google It.:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Flounder9.75 said:


> It's Magic :shifty:
> 
> Maybe someone with more learnings than us will explain:wacko: or you could just Google It.:thumbsup:


I googled it. Still do not understand it. Somehow the HPF cap reduces the line amperage, over the NPF caps. From what I've read this is so you can run more lights on a run. Nothing learned about HOW the HPF caps does this. My best guess is it acts like a battery and discharges and charges faster than the NPF cap. Other than that I don't know. I'd venture to guess that in 4 light setup on a genny the NPF lights would be just fine. String 20 together and you would need the HPF lights. 

I plan to order the 9x9 lights simply because of the bulb orientation. I think the vertical bulb will throw wider than the horizontal bulbs.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Someone provide a link to some HPF caps for a 400


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Bobby, econolights. You can order just the guts for your lights, or just the capacitors.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

http://capacitorking.com/


----------

